# Geneso



## Single-Handed-Sailor (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone here planning on going to the show in Geneseo NY this year? Anyone been to it in recent years? It's been a long time since I last went to this show. I think it was while the NWM was still in residence. (LONG time ago!) The current outfit is the Historical Air Group, I think.

Anyway, I'mjust wondering if this is still a worthwhile show these days. I've been out of touch with the warbird scene and need to catch up! I checked out the HAG site and it seems to be a good show, but I'd like some impressions from anyone who has been there recently.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2007)

Single-Handed-Sailor said:


> Anyone here planning on going to the show in Geneseo NY this year? Anyone been to it in recent years? It's been a long time since I last went to this show. I think it was while the NWM was still in residence. (LONG time ago!) The current outfit is the Historical Air Group, I think.
> 
> Anyway, I'mjust wondering if this is still a worthwhile show these days. I've been out of touch with the warbird scene and need to catch up! I checked out the HAG site and it seems to be a good show, but I'd like some impressions from anyone who has been there recently.


It was pretty good show in 06 not quite the same as the year with the 7x B17 flight with the Lanc and 24 but still real good . Where are you located 
?


----------



## Treize (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't even know they still had a show there, they should advertise or something. And not just the weekend before like they used to do for the Batavia shows.

Just about every other show in Upstate has either gone bye-bye or never has any warbirds at it. Haven't been to a show that had any in about 10 years


----------



## Single-Handed-Sailor (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply.

Thanks for the comments, I just checked out their website ( 1941 Historical Aircraft Group Museum in Geneseo, NY ) and it looks like they may have a fairly good turnout of aircraft.

PB, I remember that year with all the heavies. I also remember the Great Pumpkin Drop! A bit corny but fun stuff.

Oh, and I'm in the Buffalo area. Geneseo is roughly 45 minutes to an hour away from me, depending who's driving.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 31, 2007)

They'd like to get the lanc in but are unable for insurance reasons regarding the turf runway


----------



## Single-Handed-Sailor (Mar 31, 2007)

Seems that there are more and more obstacles to hurdle in organizing shows these days. At least they haven't outlawed flying these things....... yet!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like another great show if you are near western NY or Southern Ontario
1941 Historical Aircraft Group Museum, Geneseo, NY
2 corsairs
2 p40s
3 Spits
2 Hurricanes
4 P51s
4 B25's
Fokker DR1 with Rotary
and the best Charlie Kulp the flyingfarmer
13-15th july near Rochester ny
this will be the last year for canadians to go without having a passport


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 13, 2007)

The weather tommorrow looks like it'll be iffy with 6000 scat/bkn with unlimited vis 25c and 30pct chance of light precip it's one of the best airshows and it's off a grass strip and you get a chance to kick the tires great year for airshows with the heavy metal Thunder over Niagara next


----------

